# Morning Glory VS VFE Blues King...



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

hey all -

I've got a bit of a conundrum. I've got a Timmy and an SHOD on my board. Currently, I'm using the Timmy tons, and I love it with both guitars (ASAT Special/Parker Nitefly). 

I bought the SHOD because it filled a need with the Parker - it's brighter, a little grittier than the Timmy and was a great "lead" sound for when I was playing lead. 

But, now I'm doing more rhythm stuff with the band, and primarily relying on the Timmy for my overdrive (cleanish Orange TT base). But i want something else maybe to stack with the Timmy. 

I saw the Timmy/JHS stacked video and that sounded prety much like what I wanted, but I'm not huge in the prices of JHS, or the company and really intersted in the VFE stuff.

So, question: has anyone compared the Blues King to the MG? They're both supposed to be Bluesbreaker clones? Or am I completely off? Love some help with this! Thanks guys!

-N


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Have you tried using your pedals with a compressor?

I ask because in many cases, compressors and rhythm guitar are a perfect complement, and compressors can bring out different qualities in overdrive pedals.


----------

